# MP3 Player - Playback Issue



## TheBobT (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an AGPTEK 16GB A01ST.

It works well except for a frequent annoying issue. At random the MP3 player will jump back to where I was at when I turned it on. I listen to audiobooks, so for example say I start at 7:03 in the book and listen for a while, it could be 5 minutes, it could be 2 hours, there seems to be no rhyme or reason. At random it will return to 7:03, where I was when the MP3 player was started.

I have no idea what is causing it or how to fix it. I have done a full factory reset on the device, which had no effect. No matter what file I play it still happens.

I have found that once it starts to happen it will happen more and more frequently, so I have to turn it off for a bit and then it is normally OK for a while.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Have you made direct contact with AGPTEK support? You really should do that first.

There could be firmware updates for the device (or known issues) and it's worth checking to see if that's the case from the maker.


----------

